# Killteam Talon equipment?



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey peeps,

I have an event coming up at my local GW which involves converting a model to a character from a BL novel to a actual representation of the character.

No I have decided to convert a character from the new novel, Deathwatch.

I am facing half a dozen other deadlines as well so I don't have time to start on the novel. (Necromunda gang, BFG fleet, Tale of Gamers and what not.)

Now I am asking for your help.

I need to have an as detailed possible description of all the characters, as far as looks and equipment go. (Apart from the Dread, I'm going for infantry.)

It needs to be mentioned in the novel, not in one of the short stories starring Killteam Talon. 

Anything would help, on any character.

Thank you!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hm well their weapon loadout changes depending on the mission but if you want a general overview of what they would always carry then I can do that.

Scholar would have his Force Sword Arquemann but no psychic hood, he doesn't need one. He would also carry a bolter, frag and krak grenades and a combat knife as a backup.

Watcher would have all that except for the Force Sword, Watcher does not carry any special equipment.

Prophet would carry a Stalker Bolter in addition to the other gear, and in place of a Bolter.

Omni would carry a Heavy Bolter in place of a bolter and the rest of the equipment.

And Ghost would carry a pair of lightning claws with the grenades in addition.

And Chyron has an Assault Cannon and a Power Fist.

Hope that helps.


LotN


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Sure does, thanks LotN!

Would you (or anyone else) happen to know if Omni's Heavy Bolter had a backpack? Or was it hand held?
If it wasn't mentioned I'd understand that.

Any details on how their faces looked anyone?


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, you wanted the loadout for the novel. In that case Omni has a Heavy Flamer, not a Heavy Bolter, and Ghost doesn't have Lightning Claws, but a Bolter. Omni would also carry some additional explosives. They'd also all wear helmets, including Karras (Scholar). 

Some more assorted details: Arqueman is a two-handed sword, and carried on the back. Omni carries tools and explosives, too.Their bolters have underslung grenade launchers. 

As for their faces:
Karras (Scholar): is an albino, with white skin, and red eyes. He is probably bald. (there is a contradiction in the novel) He is scarred, specifically mentioning burns. 
Rauth (Watcher): has short, greying red brown hair in that sort of hair cut you assort with portraits of Caesar. His nose is broken and a large scar runs over the bridge of the nose, down the cheek to the jaw. He has green eyes and the symbol of the Exorcists tattooed on his neck.
Zeed (Ghost): Is very, very handsome. Long black hair, black eyes, white skin (Raven Guard). He has no scars and looks like a classical statue come to life.
Voss (Omni): Is barely described, other that his face is lined and scarred. 
Solarion (Prophet): Ditto. No idea what he looks like. He does have pale blue eyes, so he is probably blond.


----------

